# Website trotz abgelaufenem Zertifikat aufrufen



## robbe (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab grade ein nerviges Problem. Auf einer von mir häufig besuchten Seite ist das Sicherheitszertifikat abgelaufen. Seitdem will mich Firefox absolut nicht mehr auf die Seite lassen. Normal öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem man auswählen kann "Seite dennoch besuchen". Das Fenster erscheint, der Button hingegen feht einfach. Hab auch schon manuell eine Ausnahmeregel hinzugefügt, ohne Erfolg. Beim Aufrufen erscheint immer nur der Hinweis, dass das Zertifikat abgelaufen ist und man kann nur "Seite verlassen" auswählen. Hat jemand ne Idee, was man da noch tun kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wobix (3. Dezember 2015)

ist deine Uhrzeit am Rechner richtig eingestellt?
Ansonsten kannst du unten auf "Technische Details" klicken und da die Ausnahme hinzufügen.


----------



## robbe (3. Dezember 2015)

In dem Fenster selber kann man garnichts machen, außer die Seite verlassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ausnahmeregel hab ich wiegesagt schon manuell über die Einstellungen hinzugefügt, hat aber nichts gebracht. 
Das witzige ist, bei Firefox Mobile auf dem Android Phone erscheint der Button "Seite dennoch besuchen".


----------



## L0calHorst (3. Dezember 2015)

Frag doch mal Kabel BW ob sie ein neues Zertifikat einbauen können.


----------



## Ebrithil (3. Dezember 2015)

Mal mit nem anderen Browser probiert?


----------



## Deep Thought (3. Dezember 2015)

Nimm einfach einen anderen Browser, der das nicht so eng sieht.


----------



## robbe (3. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Internet Explorer gehts. Nervt aber, da dort meine Formulardaten nicht gespeichert werden und ich jedes Mal diverse Daten auf der Seite erneut eingeben muss.


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2015)

Versuch mal das hier:


> enter address: about:config
> type "pkix" to filter
> doubleclick security.use_mozillapkix_verification (which sets it to "false")
> exit firefox


----------



## robbe (4. Dezember 2015)

In die Config komme ich, den entsprechenden Eintrag gibt es dort allerdings nicht.


----------



## keinnick (4. Dezember 2015)

Versuche ansonsten mal Chrome. Der lässt mich nach der Warnmeldung ebenfalls auf die Seite weiter.


----------



## Laudian (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist deine Firefox Version aktuell ? Ich kriege unter technische Details noch einen "Ich kenne das Risiko" Bereich, wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, bei dem ich eine Ausnahme hinzufügen kann.

Ansonsten wäre es das einfachste, einmal bei denen anzurufen damit die ihr Zertifikat erneuern. Einfach zu jemandem durchstellen lassen der Ahnung hat...


----------

